# I'm selling my Hurricane.....



## betty swollocks (27 Nov 2007)

.......see the classifieds 'for sale' part of this forum.
Thanks.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Nov 2007)

How come?


----------



## betty swollocks (27 Nov 2007)

Because I want one of these instead.


----------



## walker (5 Dec 2007)

betty swollocks said:


> Because I want one of these instead.




does that mean you have to carry two lots of innner tubes?


----------



## mcd (5 Dec 2007)

You don't _have_ to, but it's a good idea.


----------



## squeaker (6 Dec 2007)

*SLII updating soon?*



betty swollocks said:


> Because I want one of these instead.


so you might be interested in the news that Challenge will be introducing a stronger version next year (see post by Tiger).


----------



## betty swollocks (27 Jan 2008)

Withdrawn from sale.


----------

